# Newest member of the duramax community!



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Picked up an '06 ccsb chevy 2500hd duramax/allison today. I literally cant stop smiling after driving it. Came with american racing wheels and new tires. She's got every option besides sun roof and dvd 
Consider me a GM guy now! prsport I drove a few 6.0's before getting this truck and the difference is night and day IMO IMO IMO
Planning on a 4" turbo back, efi live, shift kit, guages, leveling kit etc etc etc all in due time. 
I only have a couple pics of her but I'll grab some more tomorrow when we go to sign the papers!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You wern't bored while you were waiting for me at Jewel were you? lol


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Bored is the wrong word. I prefer anxious? lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1089388 said:


> Bored is the wrong word. I prefer anxious? lol


Sorry. I was busy giving my truck a nice easy workout.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the Family!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking truck! That is awesome! What kind of mileage is on it? Congrats


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

What did you have before ?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

It's got 64k miles. 
I had an '01 dodge gasser (I believe it's still my avatar pic)


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

nice find, glad you like it! ive never gotten to drive a dmax, only cummins and powerstrokes.

shouldve looked for a tuned 6.4....jk! enjoy!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Haha, I was gonna go after a 6.4 but one out of warranty kinda scares me seeing as you can only get like elbow deep in the motor since there's so much in there. I was looking for something to keep for 10+ years and really the duramax gave me the best all around package IMO IMO IMO. let me spell that out for some, in MY opinion!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Great looking truck. Are you going to put a plow on it?


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome truck


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice choice in truck you went with. I love my dmax has tons of power are you putting a plow on it and the lightbar back on this truck.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd like to get a 48" led. Plow is still up in the air.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

thise rims are ghey, ditch them A.S.A.P. congrats little buddy.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Ditto on rims , The stockers look way better. Looks good . What are you going to put on it?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice truck! Not sure about those wheels though..


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

The wheels have a bit of black in them and actually look really nice in person but I agree they don't look as good in pics.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Congrats on a Duramax!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

So what's going to hang on the front?


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

can you say jealous ...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, I can. J..E..A..L..O..U..S

I'm ready for a new/newer truck, but not as a replacement for my Ram.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;1089408 said:


> Welcome to the Family!


lol its great to finally belong.


mercer_me;1089468 said:


> Great looking truck. Are you going to put a plow on it?


I'd like to this year, have to see how fall works out first though.


chevyman51;1089477 said:


> Awesome truck


Thanks!


NoFearDeere;1089818 said:


> Congrats on a Duramax!


Thanks! I absolutely love it, not a single complaint so far!


Banksy;1089820 said:


> So what's going to hang on the front?


Hopefully something red and direct lift.. lol


docsgmc;1089842 said:


> can you say jealous ...


lol thanks! Definitely my dream truck


Banksy;1089850 said:


> Yes, I can. J..E..A..L..O..U..S
> 
> I'm ready for a new/newer truck, but not as a replacement for my Ram.


I have nothing but good things to say about this truck, heated leather is niiice haha.

Definitely a night and day difference to my dodge.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Heres a pic of the beginning of its first run w/ a trailer!


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

what did it run you? If you don't mind sharing, since I'm interested in stepping up this coming spring


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

decided to keep the enclosed huh? so mark has you hooked on the gm/boss combo? that all im going to use till the fallowing season, went to the ford dealer today and imma going to get something in the spring.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

abbe;1090006 said:


> what did it run you? If you don't mind sharing, since I'm interested in stepping up this coming spring


I paid under $30k..


the new boss 92;1090007 said:


> decided to keep the enclosed huh? so mark has you hooked on the gm/boss combo? that all im going to use till the fallowing season, went to the ford dealer today and imma going to get something in the spring.


Yah for now, Got a guy that was supposed to come buy it today but cant until next weekend unless I took a check and F*** that lol.
I'll end up with whatever plow I end up with haha. Maybe a unimount or even a blizzard. Just not a meyer lol.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I suggest some stock wheels.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1090007 said:


> so mark has you hooked on the gm/boss combo?


Only the best! 

(Now that I just started a brand debate, sorry about your thread that's now going to be ruined Colin)


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

So when you coming out to jersey n teamin up? Hahaha white trucks & trailers, red mowers & plows


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

If I replace these wheels it'll be w/ some 3rd gen dodge wheels of XD Hoss wheels or some along the likes of that. No stock here


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

your gonna be happy, truck should last you a long time.

our 02 has like 120K on it and has been worked almost everyday of its life, towing, hauling, plowing etc...

window regulator motors are the devil! gonna have to replace our 6th one this fall! and we just dropped like almost 3k in front end work and brake lines and abs module etc... and a trans in feb. but like i said, other than that its had no MAJOR work before.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol, I got a 3 year 36k bumper to bumper warranty with it too


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats on the Duramax!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

whatever you decide to go with get those hidious rims off the truck. A.S.A.P


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

You offerin to buy me another set there ben? Lol


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

WilliamOak;1090135 said:


> Lol, I got a 3 year 36k bumper to bumper warranty with it too


Be sure to upgrade it before it runs out!! You can at least upgrade to a longer power train warranty. 
Just got a lifetime 500,000 mile power train and a unlimited mileage 4yr bumper to bumper for under $3,000!


----------



## FSUPERDUTY (Jan 1, 2003)

Very nice truck! I like the wheels myself.


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

it needs 20's and like you said a leveling kit. beautiful truck.


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

Dont know if you did it on purpose or not, but you got yourself one of the most desirable Silverado's out there. Pre emission, larger forged block, 6 speed trans. One of the best years they ever built.. enjoy..


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Congrats on the truck! I just made the jump from an 02 6.0 to an 06 dmax cc/lb a few weeks ago...night and day difference!! Good luck with it!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

FSUPERDUTY;1090527 said:


> Very nice truck! I like the wheels myself.


Thanks! I actually do also. I kind of want to find a more aggressive set of tires for it though.


tyler.premier;1090554 said:


> it needs 20's and like you said a leveling kit. beautiful truck.


haha, maybe 18's someday but no 20"s


cosgo;1090618 said:


> Dont know if you did it on purpose or not, but you got yourself one of the most desirable Silverado's out there. Pre emission, larger forged block, 6 speed trans. One of the best years they ever built.. enjoy..


Oh trust me I know lol, an insane amount of things fell into place for me to end up with this truck and I am eternally grateful every time I drive it lol.


JCI Trans;1090652 said:


> Congrats on the truck! I just made the jump from an 02 6.0 to an 06 dmax cc/lb a few weeks ago...night and day difference!! Good luck with it!


It is amaxing, I absolutely can not wait to get it tuned and get some more mods on her!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice truck! welcome to the family!


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice truck, register at thedieselpalce.com if you havnt already and start reading (depending on how much you know about the duramax already) Get some 20s and 33s you wont be dissappointed


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh I'm already on dieselplace lol. Not enough hours in the day to read everything on that site lol.
I really wanna get some stockers or H2's to run in the winter with these tires then get something a bit more aggressive tires for summer months. I'm happy with these wheels even if they're just 16"s lol.
So far the plans are:
EFI Live
4" turbo back with 5" tip
Guages
cab lights!
green keys
airbags in the rear
timbrens/sumo springs in the front
Smoke switch 
PPE airbox mod
Completely de-badged besides the dmax badge.
Federal signal mini legend
backrack
4x clear hideaways and 2x amber
2x nova sultras
LED S/T/T strips on the cab guard and probably under the bumper also
tint
backup lights under the bumper
lettering
I'm sure there's more I'm forgetting lol.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

WilliamOak;1091841 said:


> Oh I'm already on dieselplace lol. Not enough hours in the day to read everything on that site lol.
> I really wanna get some stockers or H2's to run in the winter with these tires then get something a bit more aggressive tires for summer months. I'm happy with these wheels even if they're just 16"s lol.
> So far the plans are:
> EFI Live
> ...


no plow on that list?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Just figred that went without saying lol. plow is still up in the air. Probably an 8'2" red, direct lift V.


----------



## fordzilla (Sep 1, 2010)

beautiful truck man


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks!
I'm still in love lol


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Added window visors and a little convex piece on the bottom left of the bottom section that I'll get pics of. Coming from my dodge towing mirrors there is a HUGE blind spot on these mirrors IMO.
Heres a factory photo of the wheels, there is some black that doesnt seem to show up in pictures, they really do look nice in person lol. They're not the best but I'd much rather have these than the stockers.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1091841 said:


> Oh I'm already on dieselplace lol. Not enough hours in the day to read everything on that site lol.
> I really wanna get some stockers or H2's to run in the winter with these tires then get something a bit more aggressive tires for summer months. I'm happy with these wheels even if they're just 16"s lol.
> So far the plans are:
> EFI Live
> ...


You trying to make a twin to my truck? lol


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Chevy may have the nicest trucks on the market but they're towing mirrors have got to be THE WORST! 

Colin, quite the list you have there. Better get off this site and go mow some lawns  hahaha jk'n with ya bro


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Twin is a stretch, i see quite a few differences lol.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol the mirrors are great minus the blind spot. I think dodge and fords 08 style mirror are by FAR the best. Every towing mirror should have a convex piece IMO.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Cab lights would look great.
I added some to my 05 and I wouldn't know my truck without them.
Not too bad on the price, PITA install.
Took me and a friend (GM Tech) about 8 hours, with a little on/off time for thinking.

First problem was gm has square holes punched in cab roof when they are factory installled, when adding the lights we couldn't find a square drill bit
So we had to get creative, plus still wanted water-tight obviously.
Probably could have been done in a little less time but I got a facotry harness and we wired it correctly, plus lining up the lights on the cab before drilling...about 100 times.
Chevy puts a nice support beam in the way too.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1092171 said:


> Twin is a stretch, i see quite a few differences lol.


Ya, your right. Mines faster.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

SnowMatt13;1092209 said:


> Cab lights would look great.
> I added some to my 05 and I wouldn't know my truck without them.
> Not too bad on the price, PITA install.
> Took me and a friend (GM Tech) about 8 hours, with a little on/off time for thinking.
> ...


Now that makes me not want to do it..... lmao.
Maybe if someone (cough) Mark (cough) ever gets around to doing it to his truck ill do mine. Cab lights are way down on the list right now though lol.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;1092223 said:


> Ya, your right. Mines faster.


haha, once I get mine where I want it'd be interesting to see how they do against eachother lol.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1092235 said:


> haha, once I get mine where I want it'd be interesting to see how they do against eachother lol.


Yours will probably be lighter then my truck. But my trans might shift a little faster and I'll prolly be pushing a little more power and fuel to her. Should even us out.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I actually like the wheels, who cares what these other morons say. Great truck!!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll definitely be lighter, I'll get the lift pump eventually lol. I'll do the shift kit too and probably the deep pan and synthetic since it'll all be all apart anyway. I don't think I'll do braces / sleeves unless I pull next summer.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1092289 said:


> I'll definitely be lighter, I'll get the lift pump eventually lol. I'll do the shift kit too and probably the deep pan and synthetic since it'll all be all apart anyway. I don't think I'll do braces / sleeves unless I pull next summer.


I'll be hard to be heavier at the rate I keep adding stuff to my truck lol. Fuel tank and pump will prolly be in the bed here before to long.

By the time you get your trans stuff done I'll probably have wrecked the trans in mine and will be looking at a Suncoast lol.

I spose if you pull, that means I gotta hook too? (If I can get the fat kid under 8,000lbs that day)


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, as long as one of us beats a certain black cc 6.7 cummins .


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

WilliamOak;1091841 said:


> Oh I'm already on dieselplace lol. Not enough hours in the day to read everything on that site lol.
> I really wanna get some stockers or H2's to run in the winter with these tires then get something a bit more aggressive tires for summer months. I'm happy with these wheels even if they're just 16"s lol.
> So far the plans are:
> EFI Live
> ...


Lol basically sums up my truck besides a few things here and there, block the egr, reroute the pvc, exaxt steering kit, cognito ucas, all well worth the money if your keeping this truck for the long run, which i assume you are


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=106537 I will be getting more pics up soon of the truck and plow and mods etc


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Forgot about the egr block. Heard the pvc reroute isnt really worth it, but havent looked into it much. I want to do a complete cognito Kit but I'll either have to inherit $ or win a contest b/c I cant really get myself to drop that much $ to level it lol.
I plan on keeping this truck for 10+ years / 250k++


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

WilliamOak;1092325 said:


> Forgot about the egr block. Heard the pvc reroute isnt really worth it, but havent looked into it much. I want to do a complete cognito Kit but I'll either have to inherit $ or win a contest b/c I cant really get myself to drop that much $ to level it lol.
> I plan on keeping this truck for 10+ years / 250k++


Yea the pcv reroute is up in the air, some guys swear by it, some dont care, i dont think it makes a big difference but the egr block is a must. IMO the cognito is worth every penny, the sooner you do it, the less wear and tear on your front end (if your leveled right now). My truck rides awesome with the bars cranked all the way and upper ball joints are at a great working angle again. The cognito support kit and tie rods are a waste if you ask me, do it once and do it right with the exaxt steering kit, its nearly bulletproof, search it on the dp when your in need for a front end rebuild. Its been great for me and i beat the sh!t out of my truck.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

#1 on my list is the airbox mod and exhaust. 
I'm not leveled right now but I was gonna order green keys and 2" rear blocks soon and then maybe go with the cognito down the road. I havent heard of any crazy bad effects from green keys/blocks. but I also havent done a ton of looking into it. 
I hadn't even heard of the exaxt kit, is it really that necessary? I think on stuff like that I'll wait unti the extended warranty I got expires.. What did it run you?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

#1 on any LBZ is PVC reroute & EGR Plate....You won't Believe how much oil your turbo pulls in...Not good for your turbo..my 06 with 28K had so much oil it was crazy.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont have an LBZ but I did the pcv reroute for 12 bucks on my LLY. I went to the local Ace store and got everything I needed. I didnt think it was worth 100 bucks but for 12 bucks it cant hurt. Its really easy to do should take about 15 mins. 

Looks like you have a nice wishlist there! lol


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea the first things i did with the truck was EGR block plate, ppe mod, mbrp 4 inch turbo back and programmer


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;1092373 said:


> #1 on any LBZ is PVC reroute & EGR Plate....You won't Believe how much oil your turbo pulls in...Not good for your turbo..my 06 with 28K had so much oil it was crazy.





Frandon29;1092429 said:


> I dont have an LBZ but I did the pcv reroute for 12 bucks on my LLY. I went to the local Ace store and got everything I needed. I didnt think it was worth 100 bucks but for 12 bucks it cant hurt. Its really easy to do should take about 15 mins.
> 
> Looks like you have a nice wishlist there! lol


I didnt know you can DIY it for $12. Definitely can't go wrong there. 


badabing1512;1092461 said:


> Yea the first things i did with the truck was EGR block plate, ppe mod, mbrp 4 inch turbo back and programmer


I'm hopin to do at least the airbox mod this weekend, gonna order the egr block plate today. 
I was gonna go turbo back but is it too loud? I dont wanna wanna kill myself in the cab or get any complaints about it when plowing.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

my buddie just took the stock exhaust on his dmax and straight piped it, sounds good not crazy luad either, youtube it i think you might like it!


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a straight pipe right now, at first its sweet but its starting to get old, if i were to do it all again id do MBRP cool duals stainless with muffler, still loud but the muffler kills the drone


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea look on diesel place in the DIY section under PCV Reroute. There is a member that took some detailed pics and on the pics it explains what to do. 

As for exhaust. I have the MBRP Cool Duals straight piped. Sounds really good. Its easy to keep it quiet if you have to.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

the new boss 92;1092528 said:


> my buddie just took the stock exhaust on his dmax and straight piped it, sounds good not crazy luad either, youtube it i think you might like it!


I'm still up in the air about straight piping it vs. a muffler..


badabing1512;1093253 said:


> I have a straight pipe right now, at first its sweet but its starting to get old, if i were to do it all again id do MBRP cool duals stainless with muffler, still loud but the muffler kills the drone


I've thought about duals but I've always been after the single pass side with a fat tip  lol


Frandon29;1093400 said:


> Yea look on diesel place in the DIY section under PCV Reroute. There is a member that took some detailed pics and on the pics it explains what to do.
> 
> As for exhaust. I have the MBRP Cool Duals straight piped. Sounds really good. Its easy to keep it quiet if you have to.


Dieselplace is me new best friend lol. Something about duals on a diesel isnt for me, i have absolutely no idea what I just dont really like it much. I think itll still sound good with a muffler but like was said before its the drone thatll drive me insane especially driving 3+ hours to school and back every damn week lol.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

when I bought my duramax it came with magnaflow 5inch turbo back and it sound's good.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys need to stop this right away! Your makig us non diesel/wish we had a diesel guys jealous! LOL


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, I have been drooling over a truck like this forever. I cant get enough of it!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd be caught pants down by the tailpipe by my wife if I had that truck.

Maybe too much info?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, I had been a ford guy for as long as I can remember, until I drove a dmax..


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

WilliamOak;1093524 said:


> lol, I had been a ford guy for as long as I can remember, until I drove a dmax..


you saw the light and finally became smart cool truck needs bigger tires


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yea I didnt want duals but mine came with it and now I really like them. As for the drone you are talking about mine only droned when it had the muffler. Now it doesnt drone.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

4 in str8 pipe here no drone at all.,


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

randomb0b123;1093554 said:


> you saw the light and finally became smart cool truck needs bigger tires


haha, I wanna do green keys/285s but with leaf clean-ups and hopefully setting up for a plow I dont have nearly enough time to do everything I want to it!


Frandon29;1093647 said:


> Yea I didnt want duals but mine came with it and now I really like them. As for the drone you are talking about mine only droned when it had the muffler. Now it doesnt drone.


Interesting... lol
I'll probably just straight pipe it, unless mark's truck is much louder that I remember it for some reason lol.


J&R Landscaping;1093787 said:


> Nice truck!


Thanks! I love it!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

4" MBRP straight pipe. Forget about the muffler you will thank me later lol. Highway speeds you cant tell the difference from full stock exhaust to straight pipe. Call me so I can check the truck out.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Got the door moldings off, 2500HD badges, and did most of the PPE airbox mod. Now only a million more things to do lol.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

your getting there, slowly but surly. all takes timeunless your mark and just go balls to the wall and forget about it


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol I'd go balls to the wall but it spends most of the week up in platteville where I don't have a garage or anything to work on it al all. And with working here on the weekends I usually don't end up with time to do much of anything


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1096108 said:


> your getting there, slowly but surly. all takes timeunless your mark and just go balls to the wall and forget about it


The truck mods on mine have slowed down alot now lol. I've still got a bunch of stuff to put on it and hang a plow off it yet. Once harvest is over the fun will begin again.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

WilliamOak;1096132 said:


> Lol I'd go balls to the wall but it spends most of the week up in platteville where I don't have a garage or anything to work on it al all. And with working here on the weekends I usually don't end up with time to do much of anything


you will get there eventually i have faith after seeing what the dodge became!


Mark13;1096133 said:


> The truck mods on mine have slowed down alot now lol. I've still got a bunch of stuff to put on it and hang a plow off it yet. Once harvest is over the fun will begin again.


i had to all i remember is the new truck pictures and then the then mod thread that quickly became like 8 pages lol


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol yah it'll get there in due time..
Looks sooooo much better w/o any badges IMO


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

are you going to level your mirrors and add a back rack over time?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

yup yup, just need to find a backrack used. I dont want one enough to buy new again lol.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

You forgot a badge lol


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Frandon29;1096725 said:


> You forgot a badge lol


did I?? oops  lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Frandon29;1096725 said:


> You forgot a badge lol


x2. So much cleaner with nothing left on the truck.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;1096825 said:


> x2. So much cleaner with nothing left on the truck.


Opinions Opinions Opinions.... lol


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Get the 07.5 and up 2500hd badges, they look sweet with white


----------



## trouble454 (Oct 8, 2008)

If you put cab lights on it go with the 07 and newer led style. Did mine a while back and looks great. The pcv reroute is a must, as long as you plan to keep it you will fill your intercooler full of oil if you dont reroute the pcv. Get Tony's kit on DP site. 
The egr block is almost a must as well, do a search at DP and look at the pictures of unblocked engines. The buildup of sludge in the intake even on low mile motors is alot. The fingerstick is easy to install and you will get no codes with the egr blocked. 
Nice looking LBZ!!!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

trouble454;1097099 said:


> If you put cab lights on it go with the 07 and newer led style. Did mine a while back and looks great. The pcv reroute is a must, as long as you plan to keep it you will fill your intercooler full of oil if you dont reroute the pcv. Get Tony's kit on DP site.
> The egr block is almost a must as well, do a search at DP and look at the pictures of unblocked engines. The buildup of sludge in the intake even on low mile motors is alot. The fingerstick is easy to install and you will get no codes with the egr blocked.
> Nice looking LBZ!!!


I'd like to put smoked LED ones on it when the time comes..
I already have the EGR block (ordered it from merchant last week) and will do the pcv re-route sooner rather than later.
I love how this truck starts even now that its gettin colder, I expected a crank or two but it fires right up!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;1097797 said:


> I'd like to put smoked LED ones on it when the time comes..
> I already have the EGR block (ordered it from merchant last week) and will do the pcv re-route sooner rather than later.
> I love how this truck starts even now that its gettin colder, I expected a crank or two but it fires right up!


And last year all you wanted was ford.....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

02DURAMAX;1097893 said:


> And last year all you wanted was ford.....


And the year before that and the year before that and...

He finally saw the light. I'm not sure how he did but atleast he did.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

It was more of a coincidence, the dealer I bought my dodge from got this in on trade about a week after I sold my truck. I might not have ended up with one if they hadn't taken this on trade lol.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

they start faster than a gas motor in cooler weather its so nice, all i know is they have to rune a while to get heat


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I wouldnt know about the heat yet, I start and let it run for a bit while I sit inside my nice warm apartment and let the truck warm up lol.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

remote start will be your friend, wake up hit the button while its warming up. in the mean time brew a pot of coffee shower tie you boots, gives it a good half hour to 45 minuets to warm up, and you should have heat by then!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1098380 said:


> remote start will be your friend, wake up hit the button while its warming up. in the mean time brew a pot of coffee shower tie you boots, gives it a good half hour to 45 minuets to warm up, and you should have heat by then!


Screw that, start it and let it idle for like 10 min, and within a couple miles its warmed up. Mine takes freakin forever to get over about 125* while idling.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I havent even needed to cycle the glow plugs yet this yr so far. Definitely didnt think I would say that lol. 
I start it and let it run for 10 or so min and when I get in I have heat (both seats and blowing on me lol). I have absolutely no complaints on this truck so far. (knock on wood...)


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Colin I hate you.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice truck Colin! Good choice!

There seems to be a continuing trend with the "younger guys" on here buying LBZ Duramax trucks!

Nice! :waving:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

WilliamOak;1098439 said:


> I havent even needed to cycle the glow plugs yet this yr so far. Definitely didnt think I would say that lol.
> I start it and let it run for 10 or so min and when I get in I have heat (both seats and blowing on me lol). I have absolutely no complaints on this truck so far. (knock on wood...)


because you bought a chevy not a ford!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol, definitely happy with my purchase... Especially coming from a dodge haha


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

WilliamOak;1099351 said:


> Lol, definitely happy with my purchase... Especially coming from a dodge haha


Told ya- DURAMAX man!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

mkwl;1099354 said:


> Told ya- DURAMAX man!


Never was against them really, just prefered ford lol.
The first week I had it I was next to a 2nd gen dodge at a light who tried to beat me to the merge after the light. Well lets just say he didn't and I had my 18' enclosed mowing trailer behind me lol. 
Also after sitting for the past 3 days in 50+mph winds and sub freezing night time lows it cranked over once and fired right up w/o cycling the glow plugs. This thing starts better in the cooler temps than my gf's accord! lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

WilliamOak;1099432 said:


> Never was against them really, just prefered ford lol.
> The first week I had it I was next to a 2nd gen dodge at a light who tried to beat me to the merge after the light. Well lets just say he didn't and I had my 18' enclosed mowing trailer behind me lol.
> Also after sitting for the past 3 days in 50+mph winds and sub freezing night time lows it cranked over once and fired right up w/o cycling the glow plugs. This thing starts better in the cooler temps than my gf's accord! lol


and yours came stock turbo charged, bet honda never though of that:laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Airbags- CHECK! thanks bill!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Figured I'd update since I've bought a few things for the truck recently.
on my list I so far have:
air bags
cab guard (weather guard)
LED S/T/T strips goin on the cab guard
PPE airbox mod
6x90W hideaways
2 sets of backup/work lights (can't decide if I want both under the bumper or one set under the bumper and one on the cab guard...)
Federal signal LED highlighter
2 nova sultras
EGR block plate
badges/moldings removed (obviously)
Bed liner
backup cam / display
Exhaust should be ordered soon


I'm hoping to do EFI live, remote start, guages and green keys/blocks before spring but we shall see..


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice list, that truck will be lit up nicely!

Do the Duramax's/Powerstroke's require a special remote start due to the glow plugs to allow them to cycle before cranking? I know when I installed my remote start on my truck it had about a thousand warnings saying not to use it on a diesel.


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't take this the wrong way, its called manual high idle.. Theirs a DIY on DP, on the LBZ you need too connect two ecm pins into the ecm, run one to a power source and one too a switch i beleive, and then you have three settings on your blinker stalk, ill get the link for you, but on my LLY all i needed to do is take one wire from the ecm and run it too the break switch and tap into one of the wires and wala i had manual high idle..This will cut your warm ups in half!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

plowguy43;1124468 said:


> Nice list, that truck will be lit up nicely!
> 
> Do the Duramax's/Powerstroke's require a special remote start due to the glow plugs to allow them to cycle before cranking? I know when I installed my remote start on my truck it had about a thousand warnings saying not to use it on a diesel.


I'd assume so, or at least a slightly different model, I wont be doing the install so I couldn't tell ya.

Eventually I'd like to get a 48" legend and LED signal stick but that won't be for quite some time.



ATouchofGrass;1124473 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, its called manual high idle.. Theirs a DIY on DP, on the LBZ you need too connect two ecm pins into the ecm, run one to a power source and one too a switch i beleive, and then you have three settings on your blinker stalk, ill get the link for you, but on my LLY all i needed to do is take one wire from the ecm and run it too the break switch and tap into one of the wires and wala i had manual high idle..This will cut your warm ups in half!


I'd definitely be up for a high idle mod, I've given up on letting it warm up completely at idle, itd take all day.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

when i bought my duramax the previous owner put a high idel in. I trun it on by a swtich and then hit the cruise control button.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

No new pictures? i want my money back


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

No returns. Sorry.
Should have the cab guard on tomorrow, if you'll stop crying I'll post some pics.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

WilliamOak;1124868 said:


> No returns. Sorry.
> Should have the cab guard on tomorrow, if you'll stop crying I'll post some pics.


Do you want to see my timbrens, cab lights, and shock ext?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you wanna see me giving a f*ck?
lol


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

Why wait for the stock elevated idle 
http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=298191


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

WilliamOak;1090109 said:


> If I replace these wheels it'll be w/ some 3rd gen dodge wheels of XD Hoss wheels or some along the likes of that. No stock here


black h2s with the chevy center


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Well since this is a picture forum I figured I'd add a few from yesterday!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I wanna play with the crane...


Or was it a dragline?


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Love my 06 these trucks just keep going and going !


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

you didnt go fast enough through the field, there is no corn stuck in your grill!!!!!:laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Truck looks good. Little jealous of the the LBZ and the 6speed. Have you done your PCV reroute? If you haven't don't waste your money on ordering a fancy kit for it. I think I have maybe 15 bucks wrapped up in mine. One of the simplest things to do to these trucks next to maybe the all high mod.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully doing the 6 high, pcv re-route, high idle and egr block along with the exhaust over my winter break which starts on the 22nd. Along with all my lights and airbags. Then gauges for Christmas and tuning come spring when I start makin consistant $ again lol.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1151009 said:


> Hopefully doing the 6 high, pcv re-route, high idle and egr block along with the exhaust over my winter break which starts on the 22nd. Along with all my lights and airbags. Then gauges for Christmas and tuning come spring when I start makin consistant $ again lol.


I'm hoping to do the 6hi, pcv re-route and the high idle also. I feel bad letting my truck cool down to 160ish while it's idling and not having it run at operating temp.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;1151073 said:


> I'm hoping to do the 6hi, pcv re-route and the high idle also. I feel bad letting my truck cool down to 160ish while it's idling and not having it run at operating temp.


Well then let me know when you do lol, I'll either hang around and watch or try and do mine at the same time.
BTW- about time you changed your sig! lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mark13;1151073 said:


> I'm hoping to do the 6hi, pcv re-route and the high idle also. I feel bad letting my truck cool down to 160ish while it's idling and not having it run at operating temp.


Its prob gelled up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

tls22;1151154 said:


> Its prob gelled up


Bahahaha. :laughing: Maybe it's a frozen sensor.

:waving:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Exhaust is on, sounds awesome and definitely helps mpg a bit!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1166891 said:


> Exhaust is on, sounds awesome and definitely helps mpg a bit!


It's still slow though... Just sayin.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Mark13;1166981 said:


> It's still slow though... Just sayin.


Now lets not make this personal..


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Few new things, I have more pics but its not letting me upload them for some gay reason..


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

And the rest...


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice truck bro!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice colin what type tires? How does the snow board work without snow?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

They're Toyo M/T's, I cant wait to get them mounted up! 
Snowboard works great with fake snow lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looking good colloin


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

BlueRam2500;1184530 said:


> Nice truck bro!


Thanks, I've always loved that color dodge!


the new boss 92;1185009 said:


> looking good colloin


Thank you!

Still lots of plans on the table but we can check this one off:
Just need some wheel spacers for the rear if someone would hurry up and decide on the ones they have so I can actually run center caps in the rear. (cough cough you know who you are)


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Is there a plowing going to show up on this truck this winter Will? Or are you holding off? Truck looks GREAT either way!!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm holding off, I would have liked to but it really doesnt make a whole lot of sense being that I go to school full time 3 hours away so it would either have to snow on weekends or during my winter break for me to even have a chance of being profitable. Not really a venture I'd like to extend myself into at this point. I would like to change that next year, however.

I appreciate the complements, it is really starting to take shape and should look completely different once the summer wheels/tires go on along with everything else I have planned for this truck!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

new member of the dmax community


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

tls22;1185558 said:


> new member of the Real Men community


Thumbs Up


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

tls22;1185558 said:


> new member of the dmax community


you got yourself a dmax??

and colin go to ebay and buy a set of chevy center caps pleasee ahaha


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

EGLC;1185583 said:


> you got yourself a dmax??
> 
> and colin go to ebay and buy a set of chevy center caps pleasee ahaha


I'll wait 'til some fall in my lap lol. the nice ones are $$. the dodge caps dont bother me much yet and they're just a winter wheel.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

WilliamOak;1184146 said:


> Few new things, I have more pics but its not letting me upload them for some gay reason..


that shop looks very familar lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

WilliamOak;1185529 said:


> Just need some wheel spacers for the rear if someone would hurry up and decide on the ones they have so I can actually run center caps in the rear. (cough cough you know who you are)


I don't understand what your getting at here?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

we really needed to delete some friendly banter?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, nobody took that much offense to your posts, at least not me.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think posts were deleted because without the photo nothing made much sense besides to the 3 of us.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Mark13;1186107 said:


> I think posts were deleted because without the photo nothing made much sense besides to the 3 of us.


Imagine Jason's truck with a plow! I would be scared if I was snow.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

PabstBlueRibbon;1186257 said:


> Imagine Jason's truck with a plow! I would be scared if I was snow.


It wouldn't go anywhere. Thing would need 4,000lbs of ballast to have a hope of getting enough traction.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lookin a little different for summer


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

cant really tell, but you get a dump insert?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

yah I hate it but it saves sooooo much time.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Rims look good........................but you're still a hand job


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Those inserts that you never paid for look good too........and I assume the cluster that you also never paid for looks good too


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Well figured I'd bump this back up instead of starting a new thread, aannnddd since c*ckwad Bill singlehandedly killed this thread payup  I'd like to try and revive it lol

Just some recent additions, She'll have the ultramount truckside installed before too long (have it just not installed yet) and will either be running an 8' ultra or 9' uni with the conversion bracket but I haven't decided on that yet. 
I sold the dump insert at the end of sept. I was sick of having that thing back there lol. Then added the Lightbar which is a 48" whelen patriot lfl with clear corner strobes and all amber LED's in the center from a member on here. Truck is also running a bit healthier with efi live and the egr blocked prsport
The black wheels are 18x9 XD hoss wheels wrapped in 285-65-18 nitto terra grapplers and the chrome wheels are 17x9 Eagle alloy's wrapped in 285-75-17's


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Just some more misc pics, and more with the maintenance trailer, equipment trailer and the custom install a friend did for the switches that control the lightbar and the airhorn/siren!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Finally the last of the pics, Just got home from a weekend up in Door County (ellison bay is where we stay) and grabbed a few pictures along the lake (wish I had a real camera instead of just my phone!) and then the last one was picking up a pallet of true door county stone for my a project my Father is doing. He has been going up there every year since he was a kid and passed it down to me and my brothers and someday I will bring my kids up there. Absolutely love it up there.

Last pic also shows the new 35W 4500k HID's which I LOVE compared to the stock low beams. I have some on order for the gf's car and the fogs b/c I ordered the wrong bulb type on the first go around. From tiem to time I go to my stock high beams and wonder how I ever drove without these things.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

WilliamOak truck looks wicked good now man Thumbs Up. It looks like the twin of my bros new dmax.


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

looks good , congrats no roof lights ? Good luck


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have to say the truck looks a whole lot better without the dump in the bed. I loved the hids in my 08. I never could get a very good pic with them on


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol I hear ya, they look blue in the pics but they're a pure white.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, I like the black rims better than the chrome ones. I like the blueish tint of the hids too.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm up in the air on the wheels, I think either look nice on the truck


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I know a lot of people say the black rims are just a fad. I don't want black rims because someone else does it. I want them because I like the look. It is your truck, do what you want. Thats how I look at it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I think the black wheels look better on this truck:


















... Just sayin


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL.....................I just realized I called you a hand job in a public thread and it wasn't deleted. Maybe it will be now.......And another vote for the black rims.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

XDs for sure. I see those chromies on alotta half tons :x I've always been a fan of black rims on white truck. but it is yours so ultimately it's up to you


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mark13;1321461 said:


> I think the black wheels look better on this truck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for the black rims to. Mark they look really good on your dmax I want to get some black rockstars someday for mine.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

wolfmobile8;1321539 said:


> I vote for the black rims to. Mark they look really good on your dmax I want to get some black rockstars someday for mine.


Black rockstars are way to played out imo but it's your choice. They were cool for a while until everyone got them.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mark13;1321598 said:


> Black rockstars are way to played out imo but it's your choice. They were cool for a while until everyone got them.


Yea I know what you mean I see the black ones alot now but I really like them tho but there deff not cheap prob won't be putting them on for awhile hahah.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree, they got played out, BUT mainly on the internet IMO. There are none around here. I have a set on my dually Dodge. I bought them b/c they were cheap used, but also b/c you really never see them on duallies. I still like them, but ya it did get old at first seeing every other truck on the DP or in magazines rocking them. But they are by no means my favorite black rim. Those would probably be BMF Novocains.......


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Second on the novacains, if only they made them in an 18"


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I hate you Colin....and you too Mark  just to think my accessories are on both of your trucks


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

got-h2o;1321616 said:


> I agree, they got played out, BUT mainly on the internet IMO. There are none around here. I have a set on my dually Dodge. I bought them b/c they were cheap used, but also b/c you really never see them on duallies. I still like them, but ya it did get old at first seeing every other truck on the DP or in magazines rocking them.


I agree. I have never seen a set of rockstars in person. Not around here anyway.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are some shots of how she'll sit for winter. Got the 9' boss poly V from another member on here a few months back, bought the mount used and got the wiring new from ESI. Only thing I've done is had the green keys installed to get a bit more height, have timbrens bought off another member just have to get those on sometime soon but I'm pretty happy with how it sits now.. For al the b*tching SFA guys do about IFS not being abe to handle plows I only drop 1" with a ~900lb plow.... Anyways sorry for the babbling here's the pics!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Sacrificing dodge parts, good idea 

The SFA guys are just jealous of the IFS


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol I like the 3rd gen wheels on the HD's. It's just something different rather than just the stock HD wheels


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks sweet, copying Mark with the 9'2 eh? hahaha


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I had an 8' ultra for it until I found this V. Very glad I found the V though


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Truck doesn't even squat with that V. Have a good seaon this year.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1375534 said:


> Looks sweet, copying Mark with the 9'2 eh? hahaha


Now he's gotta get a spreader, lift, and parts for a built front end.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

looks good with those rims


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

wolfmobile8;1375547 said:


> Truck doesn't even squat with that V. Have a good seaon this year.


Of course not, there's 600lbs of counter weight in the bed


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks good! Almost as good as a ford


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Dunno if it's been mentioned but a set of tie rod sleeves would be a good additon too


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

mossman381;1375524 said:


> Sacrificing dodge parts, good idea
> 
> The SFA guys are just jealous of the IFS


Not at all............. if you compare how many parts you would put into an IFA vs SFA its not even close, SFA last. End of story


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;1377090 said:


> Looks good! Almost as good as a ford


Ha your funny! 



plowingkid35;1377187 said:


> Not at all............. if you compare how many parts you would put into an IFA vs SFA its not even close, SFA last. End of story


"if you compare how many parts you would put into ifs vs sfa" What are we putting parts into them for?


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mark13;1377196 said:


> Ha your funny!
> 
> "if you compare how many parts you would put into ifs vs sfa" What are we putting parts into them for?


Because a ifs would wear out much faster than a SFA would because they were not meant to have a plow on the front of them, not saying a SFA was designed for that put if you look at it, it makes a lot more sense to hang a plow of the front of a truck with a SFA vs IFS


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

plowingkid35;1377238 said:


> Because a ifs would wear out much faster than a SFA would because they were not meant to have a plow on the front of them, not saying a SFA was designed for that put if you look at it, it makes a lot more sense to hang a plow of the front of a truck with a SFA vs IFS


I'll stick with my ifs and keep putting minimal parts into it and enjoying the great ride.

This is my second truck with ifs and they have both had plows and neither of them have needed anything besides wearable items. Sure the plow sped up wear on things but it would also on sfa trucks, nothing wore out much sooner then I would have expected if I would have just been driving the truck and never installed a plow on it. Both plows have been to heavy for the trucks and saw plenty of use and not a bit of trouble.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I think GM has proven that an IFS can handle a plow just fine. This topic is way beyond worn out. No pun intended.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Come tell my 04 F350 that after I just replaced all the front end parts AGAIN. Front axle u joints, both hub assy's, both lockout hubs, all 4 ball joints, etc. They were all new less than 20k ago. SFA's eat front end parts, especially Fords, especially plow trucks. Any Ford owner that says different is in denial, or have not properly maintained their truck. 

I bust balls about GM's only b/c I know better and b/c I CAN. Owning multiple trucks, I'd be the last one to bash GM front ends. I know better. Fords may carry the weight (not stock, I have 4 springs up front on my 350 and bags up front on the 250), but there's a price to pay for that capability. It gets old.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Banksy;1377260 said:


> I think GM has proven that an IFS can handle a plow just fine. This topic is way beyond worn out. No pun intended.


Amen. My above post was not aimed at you obviously


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i think anybody that talks bad about an ifs truck has never rode in one, and the day they do they will hush. i have a sfa now and i hate hate hate hate driving that wagon


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

randomb0b123;1377380 said:


> i think anybody that talks bad about an ifs truck has never rode in one, and the day they do they will hush. i have a sfa now and i hate hate hate hate driving that wagon


I hear that. After I sold my 05 Dmax I figured I really didn't need it so I'd just drive the work trucks. Mind you my work trucks are not junk. My 250 is loaded up with everything, so is my dodge 3500, etc. Best move I recently just made was buying my wife a new car and keeping her Tahoe for myself. It's so nice having the IFS ride back.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I love the ride of my truck, night and day over my old truck. Honestly holds this 9' V better than my dodge held an 8'6" straight unimount.... so suck on that!  lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

larajing;1377824 said:


> In development to flex fit hats at the moment being basically one of the most amazing places on this world, Philadelphia is in addition house to assist all extremely trustworthy dwell movie duties.snapback fitted hats the event theatrical exercise is crushable hats anything you cherish, subsequently Philadelphia could be the great destination to please kinds inspired likes and dislikes. Though having to pay for Philadelphia film mens designer hats tickets, individuals hold the option connected with choosing out lotto tickets intended for ballet, internet explorer, musicals, represents, comedies, Broadway signifies or maybe Off-Broadway hat display .


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

haha good ol popcorn sutten


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I was not trying to start ****, everything that i have ever heard from local guys with ifs hate them. I had an 06 duramax and yes hands down was smoother than all my powerstrokes, but when it came down to it i had to stay with my powerstrokes just for the motor, and the interior of my fords.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd rather have IFS.. That being said, I'd take my 87 with a SFA over a newer half ton with IFS. But a 3/4 or 1 ton I'd rather have IFS. 

Especially a new GM because from what I hear the new IFS is amazing. 

Anything is going to wear out parts. It's Murphys law.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Few from the other morning. That is with ZERO ballast. Wrestled the timbrens in the night before and now I sag maybe 1/4"-1/2" if that probably (havent actally put a tape measure to it. Couldn't be happier


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You got snow! Send some of that up here


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

the truck is looking great! i might have to go to the dark side and get a duramax now :laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Pushing yesterday's white concrete, quality sucks sorry lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

If i had a dollar for every pixel that video was i would owe you 14 dollars.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Baaaahahahahahaha^^^


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I see you finally got the right center caps :laughing:

And to add to the IFS v. SFA debate. Look at my sig. The Sierra we bought new, it's had the plow its whole life. It's a half ton and the only thing we've replaced is a wheel bearing which has nothing to do with the IFS at all.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1463917 said:


> If i had a dollar for every pixel that video was i would owe you 14 dollars.


I'll PM you my address ben. Check or cash


2006Sierra1500;1463955 said:


> I see you finally got the right center caps :laughing:
> 
> And to add to the IFS v. SFA debate. Look at my sig. The Sierra we bought new, it's had the plow its whole life. It's a half ton and the only thing we've replaced is a wheel bearing which has nothing to do with the IFS at all.


I've had the chevy caps since a couple days after I got the dodge wheels. At the time I was waiting on spacers for the rear to be able to run the chevy caps with the dodge wheels.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Are you sure you didn't steal my video?

http://s249.photobucket.com/albums/gg207/got-h2o/?action=view&current=plowing2.mp4

http://s249.photobucket.com/albums/gg207/got-h2o/?action=view&current=plowing.mp4


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

No, I see differences. Your video has a Western UniMount plow, clearly. His video is clearly a boss plow.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Lol how much did you get for that '05 when you sold it? I guarantee you didn't get $18k I need to see a picture of the check


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lmfao.............


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

You need to do the 4-hi mod and then get HID's for the high beems too. I love my 4-hi with HID's bright as day


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I would do the 6-hi but I get brights flashed at me with the HID's in the lows and fogs alone. I go back roads to school and back and don't even use my hi beams any more. So much more of a crisper cleaner light with the HID's it's unbelievable. Definitely one of the better purchases I've made lol


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

Must enought hight differance that yours blind people I havent been flashed once with my lows.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I prob need to aim them down some, havent touched them since the green keys went in, got me 2-2.5" of lift so that probably doesnt help. I'll get around to that eventually


----------



## blazer_kid (Feb 4, 2012)

2 2.5" of lift on top of being a 2500hd compared to a 1500 with 285's and tortion bars cranked might be the difference lol. I do like you truck tho very nice.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is some of the "other" seasons duty and with the new to me summer wheels/tires


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice  What size are those?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Tires are 305-70-20 i believe, wrapped around 20x10 moto metal 955 or something. I had to put 2 more turns on the keys to get them to clear comfortably. 

The tires are shot though, still havent made up my mind on what I want to replace them..


----------

